# Boris is a Sociopath!



## MikeyBikey (Sep 6, 2019)

From a news report: Pink Floyd legend Roger Waters has branded British prime minister Boris Johnson a dangerous "sociopath"!

The singer said Johnson and other populist leaders like Donald Trump are hell-bent on destroying the planet as a movie of his latest world tour, "Us + Them" -- which highlighted the plight of migrants -- was premiered at the Venice film festival.

He said that like Brazil's far-right President Jair Bolsonaro, Johnson and Trump had embarked on "a wilful quest to destroy this beautiful planet on which we live".


----------



## Andy HB (Sep 6, 2019)

Mother do you think they'll drop the bomb?


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Sep 6, 2019)

I have become...











comfortably numb


----------



## Andy HB (Sep 7, 2019)

In all my years of judging, 
I have never seen before, 
Someone more deserving 
the full penalty of the law!


----------



## Northerner (Sep 7, 2019)

Money, get back
I'm all right Jack keep your hands off of my stack
Money, it's a hit
Don't give me that do goody good bullshit
I'm in the high-fidelity first class traveling set
And I think I need a Lear jet...


----------



## mikeyB (Sep 7, 2019)

I don't know about a sociopath, but his performance at PMQs talking gibberish and throwing random insults at the opposition instead of answering perfectly reasonable questions reveals an astonishing level of immaturity. As does his performance at the Police Academy. He is totally unfit to be a prime minister. He refuses to acknowledge just about every financial expert in the land who say that a no deal Brexit will be a disaster. We have already decided to move back to Scotland in the event of a no deal Brexit, because a no deal Brexit will fracture the UK.


----------



## MikeyBikey (Sep 7, 2019)

*Today the Queen and Prince Charles attended  the Annual Braemar Gathering at Royal Deeside. I wonder if the two of them were thinking up a new game 'Tossing the Boris"! *


----------



## MikeyBikey (Sep 8, 2019)

See Amber Rudd had quit his cabinet. He is probably visiting a retail park today to give s speech and buy a new one!


----------



## Bronco Billy (Sep 8, 2019)

Oh well, if Roger Waters says it, it must be true. I mean, all those years of drug taking won’t have affected his capacity for logical thought at all!


----------



## MikeyBikey (Sep 8, 2019)

In the mid-seventies I saw Pink Floyd live. When they performed  "Brain Damage" they projected images of Maggie Thatcher and Ronald Reagan. Boris Johnson and Donald Trump would fit perfectly now!


----------



## Andy HB (Sep 9, 2019)

I know both Thatcher and Reagan are 'damaged goods' for many, but I'd take them in an instant in replacement for what we have now. Crikey! I'd even take Blair and George Dubya!!


----------



## MikeyBikey (Sep 9, 2019)

It makes me very sad that I basically have to agree!


----------



## Northerner (Sep 9, 2019)

Sums things up pretty well as far as I can see...


----------



## mikeyB (Sep 9, 2019)

Bronco Billy said:


> Oh well, if Roger Waters says it, it must be true. I mean, all those years of drug taking won’t have affected his capacity for logical thought at all!


That would be funny if Roger Waters took drugs. He didn't, unlike some of his mates in Pink Floyd. He does admit to being addicted to nicotine.  BoJo admits using cocaine, but sneezing. Aye, right.


----------



## MikeyBikey (Sep 9, 2019)

I think many pop/rock musicians liked to promote a "druggy" image. Look at Mick Jagger, one of the UK's fittest 75 year olds!


----------



## grovesy (Sep 9, 2019)

MikeyBikey said:


> I think many pop/rock musicians liked to promote a "druggy" image. Look at Mick Jagger, one of the UK's fittest 75 year olds!


He has just had Heart Surgery.


----------



## MikeyBikey (Sep 9, 2019)

grovesy said:


> He has just had Heart Surgery.


And was back touring in under three months!


----------



## Northerner (Sep 9, 2019)

MikeyBikey said:


> And was back touring in under three months!


He is quite remarkable!


----------



## Eddy Edson (Sep 10, 2019)

Isn't it time for the calm, reasonable, moderate, non-sociopathic people to step up and do sensible things?

(Kidding! They're all too fascinated watching the train-wreck.)


----------



## Northerner (Sep 10, 2019)

Parliamentary defeats for each Prime Minister

Thatcher - 4 in 11 years
Major - 6 in 7 years
Blair - 4 in 10 years
Brown - 3 in 3 years
Cameron - 10 in 6 years
May - 33 in 3 years
Johnson - 6 in one week 

No wonder he wanted to shut down Parliament for 5 weeks (after evading scrutiny during his leadership campaign, and over the Summer).


----------



## Andy HB (Sep 11, 2019)

My brain has just exploded.

The Scottish High Court has just declared that Johnson's prorogation of parliament was, in fact, unlawful and is null and void. It now goes to the UK Supreme Court (emergency hearing on the 19th September).

It may even happen that the Speaker could declare that parliament is back in session (but this has yet to be confirmed).

These are truly weird times. I wonder whether it is now time for us to have a written constitution? That'd give the lawyers of the land a fun time for quite a while, I think.


----------



## MikeyBikey (Sep 17, 2019)

I am more concerned now as the Belgium prime minister's outburst suggests to me that despite his claims Boris is not seriously trying for a deal. The Guardian agrees whilst the Torygraph says embarrassing Boris makes a deal less likely but they would wouldn't they as they want us to crash out big time!


----------



## Northerner (Sep 18, 2019)

The more I see of Johnson, the more I notice the ease with which he evades and lies - such facility isn't learned overnight, it comes from a lifetime of thinking you are being sooooo clever by not giving a straight answer to anything, prevaricating or simply exhibiting innate mendacity  People compare him to Trump, but I think he is more dangerous - Trump exists on instinct and reaction, without thinking, whereas Johnson knows exactly what he's doing all the time  It's clear to everyone that the prorogation was to avoid scrutiny, just as he avoided it throughout his leadership campaign, throughout the summer recess, and now from the simple expedient of not staying around for press conferences. People are buying into the narrative that it is Parliament who are 'blocking Bexit', but it isn't. There was an expectation that the government would be able to negotiate a deal that would be broadly acceptable across all parties, especially given the result, but TM confined her deal to what might be acceptable by her own, diminished, party and the DUP, driven by the ERG to take an extreme line which even then they rejected. Now Johnson has given up on the notion of getting a deal and is simply trying to hoover up Brexit Party voters with his even more extreme stance, ignoring the 48% of the country that didn't want this. The LibDems now propose to ignore the 52%, so they are no better - they are also becoming increasingly delusional that they could win hundreds of seats on the basis of a single issue and with a now extreme Brexit policy 

Rant over!


----------



## Docb (Sep 18, 2019)

Boris is a journalist, not the sort who has expertise which makes them a serious and respected analyst of some topic or other, but the sort whose contributions are only destined to become tomorrows chip wrappings. Nuff said.


----------



## Eddy Edson (Sep 18, 2019)

Northerner said:


> The more I see of Johnson, the more I notice the ease with which he evades and lies - such facility isn't learned overnight, it comes from a lifetime of thinking you are being sooooo clever by not giving a straight answer to anything, prevaricating or simply exhibiting innate mendacity  People compare him to Trump, but I think he is more dangerous - Trump exists on instinct and reaction, without thinking, whereas Johnson knows exactly what he's doing all the time  It's clear to everyone that the prorogation was to avoid scrutiny, just as he avoided it throughout his leadership campaign, throughout the summer recess, and now from the simple expedient of not staying around for press conferences. People are buying into the narrative that it is Parliament who are 'blocking Bexit', but it isn't. There was an expectation that the government would be able to negotiate a deal that would be broadly acceptable across all parties, especially given the result, but TM confined her deal to what might be acceptable by her own, diminished, party and the DUP, driven by the ERG to take an extreme line which even then they rejected. Now Johnson has given up on the notion of getting a deal and is simply trying to hoover up Brexit Party voters with his even more extreme stance, ignoring the 48% of the country that didn't want this. The LibDems now propose to ignore the 52%, so they are no better - they are also becoming increasingly delusional that they could win hundreds of seats on the basis of a single issue and with a now extreme Brexit policy
> 
> Rant over!



Not a fan, then?


----------



## mikeyB (Sep 18, 2019)

I’m not sure why anybody should consider this liar to be in charge of a country. For weeks, he has been saying he is trying with all his might to get a Brexit deal. Before Monday, the EU negotiators said they hadn’t heard from him. No surprise, but I find it odd that the media don’t shout this from the rooftops. 

Farage was once asked how many countries trade only on WTO rules. He couldn’t name one. The world runs on trade deals. The EU is one of the strongest negotiators in trade deals, that can often take years to negotiate. A no deal will cause chaos. 

And you know what? It won’t make much difference to me, I can afford food price rises, fuel cost rises don’t bother me. It’s only the poor and the employed who will suffer. The same applies to Boris and his pals. They don’t care about the well being of the ordinary people. I do.


----------



## MikeyBikey (Sep 19, 2019)

I am puzzled why he thinks he can dictate to 27 other countries and the comments from other leaders confirm this. The fact that one of his ministers (Gobe?) brought WWII into it shows how low he and his cronies are prepared to sink! They are detached from the real world where supply of medications and cost of fresh food are real concerns.


----------



## MikeyBikey (Oct 1, 2019)

Now an alternative to a hard border in Northern Ireland he is proposing two ten miles apart - a sort of No Man's Land! Stupidest idea of the week!


----------



## MikeyBikey (Oct 2, 2019)

MikeyBikey said:


> Now an alternative to a hard border in Northern Ireland he is proposing two ten miles apart - a sort of No Man's Land! Stupidest idea of the week!



We should be hearing the new proposals for a deal later. There still seems an attitude that 'little britain' can tell 27 other countries what to do. I suspect the proposal is written to get a NON so there can be a hard Brexit and Boris (and his advisor) can say "Well we tried"!


----------



## Andy HB (Oct 2, 2019)

I saw a clip where a labour MP confronted Cummings in a building lobby.

Is it just me or does Cummings look like he is barely suppressing the urge to murder everyone in sight?


----------



## MikeyBikey (Oct 2, 2019)

Andy HB said:


> I saw a clip where a labour MP confronted Cummings in a building lobby.
> 
> Is it just me or does Cummings look like he is barely suppressing the urge to murder everyone in sight?



He comes over as a nasty piece of work to me with hard Brexit tunnel vision. I also feel his dress code is rather unprofessional. Suited and booted seems appropriate!


----------



## grovesy (Oct 2, 2019)

MikeyBikey said:


> He comes over as a nasty piece of work to me with hard Brexit tunnel vision. I also feel his dress code is rather unprofessional. Suited and booted seems appropriate!


I have heard reports that this against the dress code for government advisers.


----------



## MikeyBikey (Oct 2, 2019)

I cannot imagine the new proposal that virtually ignores the Good Friday Agreement getting through but suspect this was the Cummings's master plan.  About time Cumming(s) was Going


----------

